
'No health benefit' from prayer - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3193902.stm
======
run4yourlives
This is one of those studies that starts with a conclusion and then looks for
evidence to validate itself. Usually, you see this type of tripe in support of
religions. It's sad that the logic gap is pretty wide on the other side as
well.

The placebo effect would suggest that even if prayer did nothing, some people
should actually have some recognizable benefits directly from it and it alone.
Even discounting the deities being prayed to; to suggest that there is "no
benefit" from prayer is suggesting that the placebo effect is false.

Clearly, you aren't proving that with 150 people and a TV show. This is junk
science of the highest order.

